# Preview: Bucks at Lakers



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Milwaukee Bucks (32-25) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (15-41).
> 
> WHEN: 9:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bucks-at-lakers-b99452426z1-294307671.html


----------

